# help! LV pressure only w/coronary angio



## jhcpc09 (Jan 24, 2011)

If a physician performs coroanry angiography and only performs a LV pressure no interp do we use code 93458?  I know 93452 is for LV gram only.  The CPT assistaqnt crosswalk shows that an inj and inter should also be performed for 93458, however in the CPT book the descriptor states "intraprocedural injections for left ventriculography when performed."  So if coronary angios and ONLY LV pressure is done is it apprpriate to use 93458?


----------



## Jess1125 (Jan 25, 2011)

Yes, if you have left ventricular pressures and coronary injections being done it is a 93458.

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------

